# New G23



## vburke (Jan 28, 2008)

Just purchased a new G23 over the weekend. The store has an inside range and with every gun purchase you get a 30 day free pass to the range. The 23 shoots great, very controllable and easy to shoot. It might be my favorite and most accurate gun, my XD45 is currently in the top spot.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

vburke said:


> Just purchased a new G23 over the weekend. The store has an inside range and with every gun purchase you get a 30 day free pass to the range. The 23 shoots great, very controllable and easy to shoot. It might be my favorite and most accurate gun, my XD45 is currently in the top spot.


Congrats on the new purchase! I love my XD as well, but the glocks are also very nice guns. Enjoy! :smt1099

-Jeff-


----------



## dlsalva (Feb 20, 2008)

congrats on the new 23, i just bought one last week, and i love it!! just the perfect size for me. small enough for concealment, but not too small to be engulfed by my hand!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Sooo...........now you can buy a .357 Sig barrel for your Glock and have two guns in one! :smt023


----------



## vburke (Jan 28, 2008)

Charlie said:


> Sooo...........now you can buy a .357 Sig barrel for your Glock and have two guns in one! :smt023


Who has the best price for the 357 sig barrel?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Yes, I'm told you can. Don't know who has the best price but several brand name manufacturers make them. Probably just buy a stock Glock G23 barrel. If you're going to look into that, keep us posted on what you find out. :smt023


----------

